
The Evolution of the Web - ColinWright
http://www.evolutionoftheweb.com/?force=true
======
DanielRibeiro
Former submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4181369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2950627>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4174453>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4207004>

~~~
ColinWright
Brilliant - thanks - I'll go have a look at the discussions there.

------
dasil003
This is pretty cool, but I'm feeling the pain of my pathetic 2.4Ghz Core i5
when I move my mouse around.

